# 2 zebra danios just added to new tank. 1 is lying on bottom. Please help.



## AquariumEnthusiast (Sep 14, 2009)

I just set up my first tank 2 days ago. It's a 10 gallon glass tank with a heater, filter, and water conditioner. The filter has been running for a little over 48 hours. The water temperature is now at 78°F.

I came home from the pet store almost an hour ago with 2 zebra danios. 1 of them is full of life, energetic, and happy as ever. The other one immediately went to the bottom of the tank is just sitting there. His gills are moving and every few minutes he moves to a different part of the tank and does the same thing. When he does swim he seems fine. Nothing looks unusual, just his behavior. What could be the problem? I'm worried .

Mistakes I've made that I'm now aware of:

I don't have a water testing kit.
I didn't put the bag the fish were in in the water before netting them and putting them in my tank.

Thank you for your help. I'm brand new to this.


----------



## WakeMeUp (Sep 13, 2009)

Iv had my new fish for 2 and a half days Now , 2 Platys and a loache, my platy does the oposite he stays on top of the tank dosent move, i figured out he was just sleeping, maybe thats what your zebra is doing.

Your fish could also be nervous like mine was , do regulary water changes and see how it goes, i dont think its anything to be worried about.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

he is stressed, do a 25% water change add in your water conditioner and turn off your lights. if he dies overnight take a sample of your water your receipt and the dead fish back to the store and they will help you. most stores espcially chains have atleast a 48hr guarantee. if you cant change water tonight do it tomm but atleast turn out the lights. Money


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Go buy yourself that API freshwater testing kit. It will help a great deal, while doing a fish cycle. Test your water daily. If you see ammonia or nitrite getting close to .25 ppm, do a water change. Try to always keep both under .25 ppm.

You did a great job, not to cycle the tank with to many fish. Cycling the tank with only two or three fish, will work well. Only add more fish, when your tank cycle is through and your ammonia and nitrites read zero, without daily water changes. then, only add one or to small fish at a time. Adding to many new fish at one time, your tank will not have enough bacteria built up to handle the new fish load.

Chances are good, that the fish was sick when you bought it.
Be sure to use a good water conditioner such as Prime, that will dechlorinate and help detoxify ammonia and nitrites. 
Its best to acclimate any new fish slowly. Either put the fish bag down in the tank or put the fish with the water into a bucket. You can use the drip method or just add a small amount of your tank water in with the fish about every 15 minutes. Keep doing this till more than 1/2 the water in the bag/bucket is your own tank water. Net the fish and put it in your tank. You do not want to add store water to your tank.
Its best to leave the lights out on first day of adding new fish. It will help keep them from becoming over stressed.


----------



## AquariumEnthusiast (Sep 14, 2009)

I have not yet done a water change but this morning I have 2 happy fish . I had no idea about the lights, I think it was definitely stressing them out. Next time I will definitely slowly acclimate my fish to it's new water.

I will test water today and do a 25% change.


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Sometimes new fish will act strange until they get used to the tank. Happy your fish made it.


----------

